# Ground Squirrel Down



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

I shot this ground squirrel close range, only 5 yards distance.

Droped it with a head shot.

In California ground squirrels are a non game animal so we can take them all year long.

First ground squirrel using a sling shot.

Normally I shot them with my Ruger 1022 22lr.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That looks like a common grey squirrel to me. I used to live in Alberta, and for a while my farm seemed over run with Richardson's ground squirrels. I shot hundreds of them with a rifle. They became very, very wary!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Pablo88 said:


> I shot this ground squirrel close range, only 5 yards distance.
> Droped it with a head shot.
> In California ground squirrels are a non game animal so we can take them all year long.
> First ground squirrel using a slingshot.
> Normally I shot them with my Ruger 1022 22lr.


What type of slingshot did you use?


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

I used this Slingshot using a 3/8 steel ball due to that's all I had on me.


----------

